
HNBooks: Hooked by Nir Eyal with Ryan Hoover - tmartty
Have you read the book? What are your thoughts about it?
======
tmartty
I wrote a really short review on my blog: [https://www.tomasmartty.com/hooked-
by-nir-eyal-with-ryan-hoo...](https://www.tomasmartty.com/hooked-by-nir-eyal-
with-ryan-hoover/)

